# IAD tree frog selection



## Guest (Apr 12, 2005)

Just a quick question that is a little off-topic. This will be my first IAD, and while I know there will be lots of darts of course , I was wondering if there is much of a tree frog selection usually? Thanks.
Kevin


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

There wasn't much there last year .


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2005)

I didn't expect there to be...oh well. Thanks!
Kevin


----------



## rompida (Mar 15, 2004)

There are usually a small number of treefrogs at IAD. Under the Canopy Farms usually bring some RETF, and some other type, which escapes me at the moment. Also, I believe a couple guys had hyla ebbracata. Other than that, don't expect too much.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

If anyone could tell me some sources of Hyla ebracatta, I'd appreciate it


----------



## bgexotics (Feb 24, 2004)

Speaking of tree frogs I got a pricelist with 2 species I have never heard of from Madagascar:

Hyla Madagascarensis
Hyla Alboguttatus

Has anyone heard of these or know where I can find pictures? I googled the names and couldn't come up with anything.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2005)

Probably mislabled. I'm sure it means Heterixalus alboguttatus. They are a gorgeous species of reed frog-I've often seen them referred to as starry night reeds. Here's a pic. They are even nicer in person ;-)


http://elib.cs.berkeley.edu/cgi/img_que ... +1111+2376

There's a link to a pic of one.

Kevin


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2005)

Almost forgot-the other species has a misnamed genus as well. That should also be Heterixalus madagascariensis. That is a pretty little pale blue reed frog called (not strangely) the sky-blue malagasy reed frog. Keep in mind when dealing with reed frogs common names are not adhered to very strictly--instead it is their genus and species name that matter. You should be able to find something now if you type that into your search. 
Kevin


----------



## bgexotics (Feb 24, 2004)

Thats what I was thinking, but the prices is quite a bit higher that what they ask for Reed frogs. Usually I can get mixed Reed frogs for a couple dollars, but they want like $19 for these frogs. But the common names you referred to are similar to what they used. I need to break down and get the book on African Tree frogs with all of the pictures.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Heather, If you are just wanting to ID the Heterixlus species, then Tree Frogs of Africa will do you no good. The term "reed frog" is used to describe 3 genuses of frogs usually: Hyperolius (true reed frogs), Afrixalus (African Tree Frogs/Sedge Frogs), and Heterixalus (Madagascan Tree Frogs). I have the book, and it's nice, but the pictures are a bit dull and it's still somewhat hard to ID unknown reed frog species, because most of the unknwons that come in are of the marmoratus or virdiflavus complex, which this book doesn't go in depth on. Species names and classification are often changing and new ones being discovered, so it's rather hard. I'd be interested in some Heterixalus alboguttatus and Heterixalus madagascarensis, so let me know where these are from. I currently keep Hyperolius argus, Hyperolius, puncticulatus, Hyperolius mitchelli, and an unknown red bellied reed frog, which is either or the Hyperolius virdiflavus or Hyperolius marmoratus complex. All are cool frogs


----------



## JoshKaptur (Feb 17, 2004)

I'm hoping there are some Phrynohyas resinifictrix (amazon milk frog) at IAD. I would be very interested.

Josh


----------



## aattea (Aug 31, 2004)

The last IAD had little in the "non-dart" categories, but it fluctuates by year. I had Heterixalus alboguttatus for sale last year and will again this year (including some adult sized frogs). 

Reeds are often priced cheap, but they are usually wc and mixed species. I don't think $20 is a bad price at all for good frogs ... especially if they are captive bred. 

IAD is exclusively captive bred frogs, so that does limit the selection. However, it offers many benefits.

By the way, the alboguttatus change colors. Check out my gallery to get an idea:

http://dendroboard.com/coppermine/thumbnails.php?album=399

Thanks,
AAA


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

wish there were some Pipa parva...or Pachymedusa dacnicolor...only a terribilis would be another dart frog for me....

what about mantella selection?


----------



## aattea (Aug 31, 2004)

I recall Pachymedusa dacnicolor being there a few times, but not the last couple of years. Not too many mantellas make their way to the show, but I believe there were some nice aurantiaca last year.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

The mantella selection has been very limited in the past since its an only CB show, but I've seen 3-4 species for sale at IAD in the past, don't know about this year though. Hopefully we'll start seeing more as some of the mantella breeders start having more success and start vending the frog shows.

I don't think i've even heard of pipa parva coming in the last couple years, I just don't hear about them being around. I know Mike Shrom has been looking for some for a looooong time. Considering WCs are nonexistant, having CBs at IAD is really unlikely. It sucks, they are really cool frogs


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

yeah. They look superficially like Hymenochirus, but more slate gray. Cute little guys.

While I love Dendrobates, I find that a little disappointing if the majority at the show are those. :? There are too many wonderful anurans out there, but, like you said, they have to be captive bred, so perhaps its a good thing.

I thought Shrom had some? I almost PMed him to see if he did, but now, well, my question was answered.

What would really be nice are some exotic ranids, like Rana luctuosa, signata, livida, or some unusual Rhacophorus. Has Mascarino ever vended there?


----------

